# TiVo smartphone app & TS4K do nothing, right?



## eskovan (Sep 30, 2002)

Pretty self-explanatory, the old TiVo app doesn’t do anything with the TS4K, correct? I opened it and it doesn’t even list my TS4K as a device, even though tivo.com obviously does. I have an iPhone if it matters.

Is the app then eventually going to fade away like their DVRs or is TiVo planning on adding the TS4K to its old app’s functionality? Just seems a little odd that in today’s world the TS4K has no smartphone access, other than thru the Sling app.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

The TS4k is not related to the dvr platform in any way, shape or form. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## eskovan (Sep 30, 2002)

dbpaddler said:


> The TS4k is not related to the dvr platform in any way, shape or form.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


I know that, I was questioning if TiVo is possibly going to update or release a new app that also integrates with the TS4K. Something that could serve as a more complex remote control or extend its search functionality.

I guess not many people used their app with their DVRs, so no..


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

eskovan said:


> I know that, I was questioning if TiVo is possibly going to update or release a new app that also integrates with the TS4K. Something that could serve as a more complex remote control or extend its search functionality.
> 
> I guess not many people used their app with their DVRs, so no..


Yeah, that's not happening.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

I use the "Android TV Remote Control" for my stream 4k. Its basic but works fine.


----------



## XRaiderV17 (Jan 15, 2021)

sometimes less is more..its not overloaded with 'me me me me' like the roku app is, so I dont complain.


----------

